# What Color are my Poodles?



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello! I hope some one more experience will come to help you but the look like creams to me especially with the darker stripe down the back of one of them,  Very pretty doggies
Actually looking more closely Rosie may be a white (hard to see) Sammy could be a cream and Sadie looks like a dark cream or light apricot  Nimbus is a very light cream, he has a very faint stripe down his back (you can only see when you clip him) and a darker end on his tail


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree with FN...they look like creams to me. White is really, really, really bright white. My Matisse...I call him white. He's listed as white on his registration. But he's not as white as some whites. He's actually genetically a cream probably because his ears were quite a bit darker when he was younger. They've lightened up but still one can see some creamier places on him, especially on the back of his front pasterns where he get pee on himself. :ahhhhh: He looks white when he's freshly groomed but if I stood him next to a genetically white (and I mean WHITE. lol) dog, he'd look more cream...a little off white I guess you could say. But he looks whiter than your dogs. 

Here, he's at a show so he's very clean. lol. A lot of my recent photos are after he's played out in the yard or field where he's gotten a bit dingy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The reddish on ears and back makes a cream. White just that WHITE!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> The reddish on ears and back makes a cream. White just that WHITE!



Yup, if they have even a slight tinge of apricot just when they are pups, they are cream.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Cream, just like Beau! All of his apricot markings pretty much disappeared by the time he was two. He's almost six now, and anyone looking at him would say he's "white," but we know better!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Very cute! Not white. Most likely cream. My Misha is white.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It sounds like they are all definitely creams, then! Both Sunny and Sammy had bright orange ears as puppies. Rosie had a little orange on her ears that faded to a cream color. We didn't have Sadie as a puppy, but she has brown on her ears. 

Rosie as a Puppy:

7-15-09 by Evenstar606, on Flickr


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Coco86 said:


> Thanks everyone! It sounds like they are all definitely creams, then! Both Sunny and Sammy had bright orange ears as puppies. Rosie had a little orange on her ears that faded to a cream color. We didn't have Sadie as a puppy, but she has brown on her ears.
> 
> Rosie as a Puppy:
> 
> 7-15-09 by Evenstar606, on Flickr


Whatever their color, they're cute as buttons...all three of them.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Whatever their color, they're cute as buttons...all three of them.


Thank you! Actually there are four of them  I haven't gotten a picture of all four together yet. The poodle missing from the Group Pics is Sadie...she's the girl laying underneath the doggie bed, the one with brown ears


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

FlyingNimbus said:


> Hello! I hope some one more experience will come to help you but the look like creams to me especially with the darker stripe down the back of one of them,  Very pretty doggies
> Actually looking more closely Rosie may be a white (hard to see) Sammy could be a cream and Sadie looks like a dark cream or light apricot  Nimbus is a very light cream, he has a very faint stripe down his back (you can only see when you clip him) and a darker end on his tail


Sunny and Sammy have the stripe down their backs too! Sunny's was dark like Sammy's when he was a puppy, but it's lightened. Rosie is a cream, she still has the faint cream on her ears and her body looks creamy, not bright white.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Coco86 said:


> Thank you! Actually there are four of them  I haven't gotten a picture of all four together yet. The poodle missing from the Group Pics is Sadie...she's the girl laying underneath the doggie bed, the one with brown ears


Oh! I miscounted. lol. My goodness! Cute!


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I have always called Brandie white, But she really is a cream. Most people call her white, but she has the apricot ears and apricot line down her back when her hair is long. 

BeBe


----------

